# Reader's Drives wanted!



## John-H

Would you like to feature in *absoluTTe* Reader's drives?

We've used up our stock and are looking for more notable examples of TT drivers.

We need someone to step forward and fill the feature!

If you are a TTOC member and have a high resolution picture of yourself stood next to your car and can write a few words in answer to the questions below then please let me have your contribution. They will be published on a first come (with picture and text) first to be published basis.

Please send around 500 words in Word format (or text), along with original untouched picture(s) to: [email protected]

(camera at least 1 Mega pixel - easy these days - links to photo bucket and the like are usually compressed so no good)

*Web members will receive the magazine free if they feature!*

Here are the questions to answer:

** Owner: 
* TT Forum login: 
* TT (include any modifications, etc): 
* Mileage: 
* When did you get it? 
* What made you buy a TT? 
* What other cars do you look twice at on the road? 
* Previous cars you've owned and which one was your favourite? 
* What do you get out of being a TTOC member? 
* Have you been to any meets? 
* Have you taken your TT on track, or are you planning to? 
* Do you have any favourite driving experiences in the TT? 
* Other interests?*

Here's a version by our treasurer as an example. Peter did around 700 words so it was a more wordy page (normally 500 words) which reduced the picture size a little but still worked well.



> Ow*ner:* Peter Hope
> 
> *TT Forum login:* phope
> 
> *TT (include any modifications, etc):* I share a TTRS roadster, with S-Tronic gearbox, with my wife, Heather. Apart from an air-filter and some original Audi carbon fibre engine trim, it's as it arrived!
> 
> *Mileage:* circa 6000
> 
> *When did you get it?* We bought this car in January 2011 from Dundee Audi. I believe it's one of five RS roadsters with S-Tronic in the UK at present, so pretty unique.
> 
> *What made you buy a TT?* My older brother bought a Mark 1 225 roadster in 2001, and left it in my garage whilst he was away working overseas with the oil industry. I'd always promised myself a TT and I finally bought my own Mark 1 225 coupe in early 2006. Since then, between my wife and I, we've owned 5 TTs in total, with this being the second roadster. I was diagnosed in 2010 with Parkinson's Disease at the age of 36, and we both thought that we only live once, and decided to buy another roadster whilst we had the opportunity.
> 
> We'd looked at a few TTS roadsters, but Heather kept hankering after the RS. We decided to throw caution to the wind and buy something very unique!
> 
> *What other cars do you look twice at on the road?* With the oil industry being a very good employer to many people locally, Aberdeen has many expensive, desirable cars driving past, including even a Bugatti Veyron, Koenigsegg, Pagani Zonda and Ferrari Enzo. It's not like every second car is a supercar, but you tend to get blasé about seeing yet another Porsche, Aston Martin or even Ferrari driving around. Personally, I do harbour a desire to own a Porsche someday; a minor lottery win for me would see me in a Porsche 911 GT3 RS, or a major win would see a Carrera GT howling around the city!
> 
> *Previous cars you've owned and which one was your favourite?* Apart from my first Ford Fiesta, I've stuck to Volkswagen and Audi for the last twenty years! I'm partially restoring a Mk2 Golf GTI at the moment, which is a great introduction to car maintenance for a mechanical novice like me.
> 
> Apart from the RS, my favourite to date was a Candy White Golf GTI Edition 30, one of the first launched in the UK in early 2007. I only had it 6 months, and I spend longer waiting for it to be built than I did owning it! It was a very capable and distinctive car, which I was only tempted to sell when I spotted a Mk2 V6 TT in "Sprint Blue" for sale in Aberdeen Audi. Ideally, I'd have kept both, but the V6 engine sound tempted me away.
> 
> *What do you get out of being a TTOC member?* The social aspect - the TT forum is great, but the meets and weekends away organised by the TTOC really help bring things to life. Too many people sit behind a keyboard, and it's only by getting out there, meeting other members and going to events/weekends away that you realise what other social aspects there are!
> 
> *Have you been to any meets?* I've been to several annual events now, and my wife Heather is one of the Scottish reps, so I have no excuse for not going to events she or Trev (the other Scottish rep) organise. We recently went to the Isle of Man weekend away in May 2011, and we'll see what is planned for 2012 before deciding where to go next!
> 
> *Have you taken your TT on track, or are you planning to?* Although Parkinson's Disease doesn't stop me driving, a related illness means that under DVLA rules, I'm prevented from driving totally for a 12 month period on medical grounds, so we've not had the RS on track yet. All going well, I should be driving again in 2012, and I'd like to try out some track days if possible
> 
> *Do you have any favourite driving experiences in the TT?* There's a road over a local hill called Cairn O'Mount in South Aberdeenshire that is stupendous. It's very twisty and undulating and is huge fun to drive. Combine that with a trip around Royal Deeside, taking in the roads around Balmoral, Braemar and Glenshee, and you are in B-road driving heaven!
> 
> In fact, I think we need a Scottish meet that takes in all these roads....
> 
> *Other interests?* Gadgets and technology, tinkering with the Mk2 GTI, and we've recently become owners of a female chocolate Labrador puppy, "Orla" who is now taking over any spare time we have!


----------



## malstt

Would have loved to have done this, but [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] cant now.


----------



## Wallsendmag

You must have some photos somewhere Mal great way to end one chapter and move onto the next


----------



## malstt

Don't think i have one with me on it.


----------



## j8keith

malstt said:


> Would have loved to have done this, but [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] cant now.


  Whats happened Mal :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag

j8keith said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would have loved to have done this, but [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] cant now.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats happened Mal :?:
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=276799 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

Would have been nice to include you Mal. When you get your wheels sorted we'll do one 

In the mean time, anyone?


----------



## John-H

I had one person but he can't do it now - starting to panic over this one - anyone?


----------



## Gforce

I have a half decent shot of mal's car from the revolution meet just need a head shot if this is any good??


----------



## John-H

It's a shame that Mal's car is no longer with us  You not got one of you stood next to your car?  It's better in one shot if we can find one.


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'm sure we can photoshop him in :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H

Come to think of it I have a picture of me stood next to my car so could knock one up - but one doesn't like to blow one's own proverbial does one :roll:


----------



## John-H

Well I had to do that in the last one  - any chance someone else could oblige for A32?


----------



## robokn

When do you need it as I back in the UK Wednesday and can sort it out for you. Happy to fill the hole

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## robokn

So yeh or nah

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## John-H

That's very kind Rob - it's a "Reader's Drives" feature though and I need to get a club member to fill the slot. Thanks for offering though


----------



## robokn

I am a member joined at the annual meet

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## John-H

Sorry Rob I didn't realise you were a club member. I've had a couple of contenders now but send in your's anyway. Thanks.


----------

